# Uinta Lake Grayling



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I hiked into a Uinta Lake on Saturday morning. I fell victim to the snooze button at 5:00 a.m. and ended waking up at 6:45 a.m. As a result I was met by a jam packed trail head parking lot when I arrived. Regretfully, I followed suit to the 10-15 other vehicles and parked alongside the road and was later greeted by a $75 parking ticket. What a freaking buzz kill! In my rush to get on the trail I didn't see the giant no parking sign.

I have some of the attachable back-pack straps for my Fish Cat float tube and hiked in the couple miles to the lake. I ended up hooking into Brookies (8) and my first ever Grayling (4). Fish were caught on Black Ants, Mosquitoes, White Buggars, Renegade Fly, and a size 0 Blue Fox Spinner. There were 2 other small groups on the Lake that later left after my being there for about 30 mins so I had the Lake to myself for most of the time.





































Other than the ticket it was a great trip. There is just something pretty awesome about catching fish at 10,00 feet on a lake you hiked into with your float tube.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Unita Lake Grayling*

Nice work and pretty grayling! Congrats on another off the list!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sucks about the ticket but glad you found the grayling!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time thanks for posting the awesome photos sorry to hear about your ticket. 8)


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

That parking lot is too small for summer weekends. I've parked three times in the No Parking area over the years (including an overnighter) and luckily haven't gotten a ticket. I also watched them clear out enough of it once to land a Medivac helicopter so they could get some injured kids out of there.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

I saw the ticket writing going on Saturday. I wish they would spend the recreation pass money on bear proof garbage cans in Washington lake campground rather than on ticket writing rangers. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good looking grayling. I'm starting to get grayling fever, I fear. My only one was a tiny 5 inches at that same lake.

So I guess you stuck it out at that lake then? Really pretty brookies are just over the hill from there...and then up the next as well.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

stevo1 said:


> I saw the ticket writing going on Saturday. I wish they would spend the recreation pass money on bear proof garbage cans in Washington lake campground rather than on ticket writing rangers. Just my 2 cents.


+1. Or better yet, spend some of the rec pass $$ on increasing the parking area capacity at the trail head in question. It is often almost impossible to find a place for your car when you hike there, even on weekdays.

Nice grayling Tigru. I love that lake!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

stevo1 said:


> I saw the ticket writing going on Saturday. I wish they would spend the recreation pass money on bear proof garbage cans in Washington lake campground rather than on ticket writing rangers. Just my 2 cents.


Party foul bro! If you saw it going on you should have protected my vehicle from getting the ticket


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Good looking grayling. I'm starting to get grayling fever, I fear. My only one was a tiny 5 inches at that same lake.
> 
> So I guess you stuck it out at that lake then? Really pretty brookies are just over the hill from there...and then up the next as well.


Yeah I was planning on hitting that other lake you are referring to, but I caught too caught up at the lake I was at.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Your was the tie dyed prius? MY BAD :lol:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice fish, the ticket is too bad. Funny how they will taret to write tickets, seems like that is profound there is a limited parking issue going on. So why not improve the parking lot or recycle the parking ticket fees to make a betterr parking lot!!!


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

A seasonal overflow lot down the road would be great, this would add 5 minutes to your walk.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

It's all a scam to get your money. Why can't you park on the side of the road, it's not like they're plowing or anything. They won't make a bigger lot, too much ticket revenue at stake.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Great report and one of my favorite lakes. But seems like it wouldn't be that much work to bring a dozer in and make the existing parking lot bigger. Maybe 2-3 weeks worth of work for a crew that knew what they were doing. But that's just my 0.02 cents worth. I've seen the madness that can happen up there, and it gets crazy sometime. Still a fun place to go though.


----------

